# Jug Puppy, how big will he grow?



## Kittyboo81 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm new at forums so sorry if i do anything wrong! i've just got a 3 quarter pug 1 quarter jack russell puppy and i'm trying to work out how big he will grow and how long it ususally takes them to be fully grown? i've had a few dogs in the past but never such a small breed as this or from a puppy as most have been rescue dogs, i'd be thankful for any advice anyone can give me!

Thanks


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would say because he's more pug he would probarlley be pug ized but can't be guaranteed, either way the parents would be a good clue how big a pup will be 

Usually about 8-12 months the average end of growing in eight and then they start filling out for a little bit after


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Somewhere between Pug size and Jack Russel size


----------



## Pitterpatter2009 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi jack russels and pugs are a very similar size so he/she should grow to be about 10 - 15 inches and they are about 1-2 yers old when they are classed as fully grown also because e/she is 3/4 pug he/she will resemble the pug mohope this helps and only have a few characteristics of a jack russell.:thumbup1:


----------



## Kittyboo81 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi! 

Yeh thats my problem, i had a jack russel years ago and cant remember how big he was and i've never seen a fully grown pug other than in photographs so i was having difficulty imagining the size, our pup is definitely pug in his looks you would never tell he is a cross, the jack russell tends to come out in his fiestyness, he's the funniest cutest thing  

Thanks for all your answers 

Kat


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I actually have one, but he's a half-and half. I just call him a "terrier cross" though...or a terrierist!

He farts like a pug, snores and snorts...and is chunkier than a JRT...he likes snuggling up too...but when he's awake, he's all terrier. Anyone who actually buys one thinking it'll be like a "healthy pug" is a bit misled.

He is this big.




























He's small like a JRT, but he's pretty heavy, his back comes up to my mid-calf I would say - and he's really muscular. He could run all day too.

Hope this helps,
Naomi


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Kittyboo81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yeh thats my problem, i had a jack russel years ago and cant remember how big he was and i've never seen a fully grown pug other than in photographs so i was having difficulty imagining the size, our pup is definitely pug in his looks you would never tell he is a cross, the jack russell tends to come out in his fiestyness, he's the funniest cutest thing
> 
> ...


Does that mean you didn't see the mother or father of the puppy?


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

He's going to be enorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmous. lol.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Does that mean you didn't see the mother or father of the puppy?


Don't know if that was for me or the other person...mine was a rescue pupster...he wasn't wanted as he was nipping, and running about and weeing on the floor (y'know, like puppies do) and he'd been bought as a gift for a teenager... so I didn't see the parents before taking him on. We found him, contacted the dog warden, the owners didn't want him back so after 7 days we got him...so I didn't see his parents, nor intend to get a specific type or breed of dog.

Naomi


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

MissNaomi - your little chap is gorgeous!

Original poster - bit of a daft question? Jack Russels and pugs are very similar sizes and neither are exactly rare breeds... besides he'll be what he will be - he's hardly going to grow too big for the car so it's not worth worrying about is it? That's part of the joy of cross anyway - you never quite know exactly what you're going to get! Enjoy the mystery. 

I take it he's a rescue pup if you haven't seen the parents?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> Don't know if that was for me or the other person...mine was a rescue pupster...he wasn't wanted as he was nipping, and running about and weeing on the floor (y'know, like puppies do) and he'd been bought as a gift for a teenager... so I didn't see the parents before taking him on. We found him, contacted the dog warden, the owners didn't want him back so after 7 days we got him...so I didn't see his parents, nor intend to get a specific type or breed of dog.
> 
> Naomi


That was for the original poster, who I quoted. She said she had not seen an adult JR or pug for a long time.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> That was for the original poster, who I quoted. She said she had not seen an adult JR or pug for a long time.


Just checking...it's Friday and I'm a bit slow...sorry 

Adult JRT's are rather common...

Naomi


----------



## ReggiemyJug (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,
My dog is a jug, and to be fair, he is more pug sized. The male breed is more dominant, my jugs dad is a pug, so he's more puggy. 
He's more wide than tall, but I hope this info will do. 

Hope this helped


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

ReggiemyJug said:


> Hi,
> My dog is a jug, and to be fair, he is more pug sized. The male breed is more dominant, my jugs dad is a pug, so he's more puggy.
> He's more wide than tall, but I hope this info will do.
> 
> Hope this helped


That has put the weirdest image in my head. :yikes:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen some really small and really big jack russells in my time. 
However I doubt your dog will grow big enough to meet your knees  assuming you have average sized legs.

When I brought Sailor a Stafford X Rottweiler, I hoped for Stafford size but prepared myself for Rottweiler size.... he ended up bigger than a Stafford but smaller than a Rottweiler


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Here;s my 3 jugs
View attachment 100682


View attachment 100683


View attachment 100684


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

No one can either guess nor guarantee the size
But on the law of averages would doubt he would be bigger the either of his parents

But that said......


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Another old thread cropping up


----------

